# How to Mount a FMIC on a NX2000 (cheap)



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

The install is fairly easy - granted you are working with scrap steel brackets from Lowes - but the mounts are very solid.

You should be able to complete for about $120 - intercooler included!. Install time, including removal of the bumper, 2-3hrs. You will have to trim the chin spoiler and loose the fog lights.

*Enjoy!* :thumbup:


*INSTALL NOTES*


*Tools: *
1. Table Saw / Miter Saw w/10" Metal Cutting Blade
2. Drill w/ 3/8 bit
3. 10mm & 12mm socket and rachet

*Materials:*
1. UNIVERSAL FIT Intercooler 27" X 6.5" X 2.5" *$99*









2. 1-1/4" x 3" 12Gauge Plated Steel *$5.56* SKU 216126 (Lowes)
3. 1-1/2"x1-1/2"x2" 14Gauge Steel * $5.43* SKU 216168
4. 1-1/2" Spacer 3/8 size
5. 2-1/2" 12mm Bolt, washer and nut
6. Misc body bolts - metric

Remove the font bumper and lower chin spoiler per the FSM or the sticky in the NX2000 section.

All measurements are approximates - you will need to verify before you cut/drill.

*Center IC Bolt.*
Measure 10-1/2" down from the latch bolt and drill a 3/8" hole. Place some wood or cardboard behind the bracket to prevent the drill from hitting the rad fins.










*IC Brackets (TOP)*
Using the "L" bracket, cut approx 19". Cut the Flat Steel Bracket to four pieces - two approx 10-1/2" and two approx 7-1/2".

Mount the 19" L bracket to the top of the IC with two 1/2" 12.1.5mm bolts. Locate the center hole on the L bracket, insert the 2-1/2" bolt and washer and spacer into the vertical OEM bracket. Using your fingers hold the nut behind the OEM bracket and tighten the bolt.

Now, to mount the two Left and Right vertical 10-1/2" brackets you will have to drill holes for the the OEM (pre-threaded) hole (TOP) and for the L Bracket. Orient the bracket so you can mark where to drill. Do this for both Left and Right sides. Using a OEM body bolt, install the bracket on the car and with a 3/8 bolt, mount to the bracket on the L bracket on the IC.












*Using the 1-1/2" Spacer allows the IC to clear the AC Lines*











*IC Brackets (BOTTOM)*
Using the 7-1/2" pieces you cut earlier, orient the bracket to the closest Splash Guard bolt. Mark your holes and drill. Install the bracket using an OEM body bolt and 1/2" 12.1.5mm bolt to the IC.












*With the bumper loosely mounted*


----------

